# Ghostscript compiling problem



## Bart Devos (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi list,
In order to install ImageMagick i need to install Ghostscript to get pdf and eps functionality. Ghostscript must be installed as a shared library. So, first i did a ./configure --without-x (i tried --without-x --enable-shared=rewrite as well) and then 'make so'. This command goes on for nearly 40 min. (yes, i still work on a 266 G3...) and then i get: 
/usr/bin/ld: unknown flag: -soname
make[1]: *** [bin/../sobin/libgs.so.7.05] Error 1
make: *** [so] Error 2

Apparently GNU make doesn't support 'so'. I don't find it in the manual, but the .macos-fw.mak file states explicitely:
# Useful make commands:
#  make framework	make ghostscript as a MacOS X framework
#  make so		make ghostscript as a shared object
#  make sodebug		make debug ghostscript as a shared object
#  make soinstall	install shared object ghostscript
#  make soclean		remove build files

I tried the macos*.mak files and got the same result.
Has anyone an idea how i could make a shared lib of Ghostscript?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cabbage (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm having problems with the Ghostscript extension on OS9.  I'm trying to use it to view PDF's and EPS's in iView MediaPro but haven't had any luck.


----------



## howardm4 (Jul 17, 2002)

certainly looks like the Makefile 'so' target
is not correct.  There is no -soname
option for the compiler suite.

You'd have to look closer (man dyld) and
see what it needed.  I'm not on an OSX
machine rihgt now so I can't give you the
answer.


----------



## ladavacm (Jul 18, 2002)

frameworks are (sort of) relocatable shared libraries, as in


```
localhost% file Tk
Tk: Mach-O dynamically linked shared library ppc
localhost% pwd
/Library/Frameworks/Tk.framework/Versions/Current
localhost%
```

You should put results somewhere in /Library

However, when building ImageMagick, you will have to use -framework GS rather than using -I and -L, and -f GS rather than -lgs

That all assumes that framework target actually work; I'm using Aladdin GS which does not have this target.


----------

